

Offer HN: .com domain giveaway - mrkmcknz

Hi all,<p>I'm having a domain cleanup and I realised I had some .com domains sitting free that would be better off in the hands of someone wanting to actually use them.<p>First come first serve, send me an email at m@datr.io and I will send you the transfer out code.<p>acerobot.com
acourses.com
bloggateway.com
greymobile.com
partnerart.com
pokerrabbit.com
vistaapp.com
======
mrkmcknz
Pokerrabbit.com Vistaapp.com both claimed. Bloggateway, greymobile, acourses
and partnerart still free.

------
mrkmcknz
acerobot.com has been claimed.

